# Gibt DVI auch Sound aus ?



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe jetzt schon die unterschiedlichsten Meinungen im Netz und auf diversen Foren gefunden bezüglich der Soundübertragung über DVI 
Ich möchte meinen PC an meinen Fernseher anschließen, die Grafikkarte (Sapphire Radeon HD 4890) besitzt aber lediglich zwei DVI-Ausgänge...

Kann man Sound über die Grafikkarte übertragen ?

Gruß
Johnny


----------



## ich111 (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt DVI auch SOund aus ?*

DVI überträgt nur das Bild, aber über HDMI können Grakas den Sound übertragen


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt DVI auch SOund aus ?*

Die HD 4890 kann sehr wohl Ton über den DVI Anschluss ausgeben, jedoch mußt du am TV einen HDMI Eingang nutzen das dies geht.
Hatte das mit meiner HD 4870 auch so gemacht in Verbindung mit einem DVI zu HDMI Kabel.


----------



## cultraider (6. Juni 2012)

*AW: Gibt DVI auch SOund aus ?*

hotfirefox hat recht, mit dvi to hdmi gehts, ging auch damals schon mit meiner 8800gt, musst halt nur den tv als standard audio wiedergabegerät auswählen


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juni 2012)

Bei Windows 7 wird aber HDMI Audio als nicht angeschlossen angezeigt, obwohl der PC per DVI->HDMI-Kabel verbunden ist


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Bei Windows 7 wird aber HDMI Audio als nicht angeschlossen angezeigt, obwohl der PC per DVI->HDMI-Kabel verbunden ist



Auch mit dem passendem Kabel? Da DVI ja per Norm keinen Ton vorgesehen hat, gibt es nämlich Kabel/Adapter, die auf der DVI-Seite keinen Pin für das Tonsignal haben. Ich weiß noch, dass "damals" bei Karten wie der AMD 3870 extra ein "AMD"-Adapter dabei war und man in Onlineshops auch Adapter "für AMD" und "normale" gefunden hat - letztere konnten kein Audio weiterleiten.


----------



## Johnny the Gamer (6. Juni 2012)

Ich habe ein stinknormales DVI zu HDMI-Kabel genommen...


----------



## Superwip (6. Juni 2012)

Ja... im Standard ist es nicht vorgesehen aber manche GraKas können es irgendwie


----------



## hotfirefox (6. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe ein stinknormales DVI zu HDMI-Kabel genommen...


24+1 Pins oder weniger? Ich hatte ein 24+1 Kabel.
Damit geht es auch ATI DVI-HDMI ADAPTER HD5850 HD5870 HD5970 HD4870 HD4850 | eBay


----------



## Herbboy (6. Juni 2012)

Johnny the Gamer schrieb:


> Ich habe ein stinknormales DVI zu HDMI-Kabel genommen...


 
Also, es kann dann an der Graka oder am Kabel liegen. Bei AMD hast Du ich glaub ab der Radeon HD 3000er-Serie auch Audio, und das ginge auch per DVI - aber nur mit passendem Kabel/Adapter, und natürlich muss man es auch in den Soundoptionen aktivieren. Bei Nvidia konnte man ich glaub ab der GForce 8000er den Onboardsound mit der Grafikkarte verbinden und dann per HDMI auch Sound nutzen - ob es da auch per DVI möglich war, weiß ich nicht - ich meine aber, dass es nicht vorgesehen war, aber vlt bei manchen einzelnen Modellen, bei denen der Hersteller das dann miteingeführt hat, doch ging - aber Soundkarte mit Graka verbinden UND passendes Kabel/Adpater plus digitalen Ausgang auch aktiveren wäre auch da nötig.

Und ich meine seit der GeForce 400er (vlt auch 200er)-Serie hat auch Nvidia nen eigenen Audiochip, da muss man den onbaordsound also nicht mit der Karte verbinden.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. Juni 2012)

Superwip schrieb:


> Ja... im Standard ist es nicht vorgesehen aber manche GraKas können es irgendwie


 
Die nehmen kurzerhand die Kontakte, die sie zufällig mechanisch als DVI-Anschluss vorliegen haben und gegeben darüber ein HDMI-Signal aus. DVI als solches enthält kein Tonsignal und lässt sich auch nicht entsprechend abändern, ohne DVI-inkompatibel werden. Aber man kann den Steckkontakt halt auch für HDMI-Signale (mit Ton) und DP-Signale zweckentfremden. (Genauso wie umgekehrt viele Grafikkarten an ihrem HDMI/DP-Ausgang ein Single-Link-DVI-Signal ausgeben können, so dass man mit einfachen Adaptern entsprechende Monitore anschließen kann, die bei HDMI/DP-Signalen nur Bahnhof verstehen würden)

Was man aber macht, wenn das angeschlossene Gerät falsch erkannt wird, weiß ich auch nicht.


----------

